# Finding stencils



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

For my christmas desserts I'm going with Dana's idea. A wedge of Rose Levy B's chocolate oblivion torte standing up like a christmas tree. I'm looking for a star stencil for tuiles to stick into the top and not seeing any in my catalogs.

JBPrince seems to have the most selection, but I didn't see stars. Yes, I could cut my own but I've always had to do that with cardboard because I have'nt found a big enough sheet of thick plastic to use. And of course the cardboard isn't ideal and won't last the whole season.

Anyone have a lead or a source for stencils? 

TIA!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

http://www.kerekesequip.com/static/pid1018.asp

You could also check at Michael's, Hobby Lobby, etc.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

There is a company right here in Green Lake Laser works I believe. They make stencil-aire stensils for air brushing....In fact the founder of this company used to own a bakery in the building that I run my bakery in. The phone number is 920 294 6544


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow snakelady, that's an interesting lead. I'll call them after work today! 

Thank-you Svadhisthana, I have ordered from that company. They have really great prices. But after more thought I think I want to make something very custom.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

If you don't find one ready made- I use the plastic folders that you get at Office Depot a lot for stencils and templates. Flexible but They hold up well.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I found something that should work, from the office suppy store. It's a clear thin flexible plastic that meant to cover your desk top, so it's the size of a full sheet pan.

Now I have to find the time to cut them......


----------

